# RO Today -Saturday



## Elf Mommy (May 23, 2009)

[align=center]







A very Happy Birthday to *BunLuvvie*, a future bunny owner! Congratulations for winning your parents over, and we look forward to meeting your bunnies, soon!





Floppy's Gotcha Day!!! 




[/align][align=center]Happy Birthday, Yofi!!![/align][align=center]













Welcome to *Kait-Jed* with her beautiful bunny! He is a real fighter! Go read and welcome this dynamic duo!




Welcome to *Rabbitfan4lyfe*! She is doing some research and is hoping to get another rabbit, soon!




A warm welcome to *mischiwapos.cyra* a new French Lop breeder in Manitoba, Canada! Go encourage some pictures and make her feel welcome!




*Rachel89* is from Kent, and she has the most ADORABLE little bunny, Blue! Go see this cute Dutch boy and give her a hearty welcome to our forum!










Claire, *tonyshuman*, hit 3,000 posts this week!!! Go congratulate a woman who helps so many sick bunnies in our infirmary! Thanks for all you do, Claire!




















*anneq* has decided to kill us with bunny cuteness! Go check out the seven buns in a row and pick out your favorite....IF YOU DARE!








































*lovebunnyok* is hoping that Tupper is now out of the woods! She's seeing him act more normal! Go visit this thread and cheer this bunny on to wellness!




*DeniseJP* had what many of us would call the Perfect Day Off! Go read how she spent her free time in bunny company.




*WILD *could use some encouragement in the bunny speed-dating department. Sometimes things don't work out right away, but you can get a good idea if the rabbits might be somewhat compatible. Helpful advice welcome!




Where are *cheryl's *Zak's eyes??? Go look at this photo and see if you can find them! 











[/align][align=center]_(please note: while we are proud that there are bunny owners on our boards that are extremely knowledgeable about rabbits and their care, we do prefer for the advice in the infirmary to come mainly from the moderators of that area of the forum so the original poster does not receive conflicting information. Everyone is encouraged to post positive thoughts and cheer on those bunnies who aren't feeling well!!! Thank you!!!)_
[/align][align=center]
*luvsmallfurries* is concerned about Pepin and her increased water intake and urine output. She's going to take her to the vet to check for a possible kidney problem. Go cheer her on and pass on your well-wishes for her dwarf bunny!




Go give positive thoughts for Piffy, a new member, *angelh's *bun in Russia. She is being helped by our mods, but could use some kind words for this young bunny in Russia!











*waterlilly0212* is worried about Bailey. He's not acting right since the move from Florida to Rhode Island. We have an infirmary mod on the case, but go cheer Bailey on and encourage him to eat!




*Rarebitt* has some questions about her baby bunnies' dirty feet. What should she do to clean them up?




*AprilBird4* wants to adopt some rabbits. She's thinking that her heart would be full with not one, not two, but maybe 3 or MORE buns! She's looking for information on bunny bonding with more than a pair. Please give her some input here!





*SnowyShiloh *wants to make the adjustment to a new rabbit in the home as smooth as possible for her jealous bunny, Rory. Do you have a jealous rabbit at home? How did you help the adjustment to a new scent in the house?




*anneq* is thinking of using Diatomaceous Earth as a wormer for her buns. Have you heard of this and do you know if it's successful for rabbit treatment?




*LuvMyRabbits *has 2 little goats...er....2 little rabbits, who love to eat EVERYTHING! OK, maybe not everything, but a whole bunch of odd things. Go read some of the interesting items they've chosen as favorite snacks and give her some feedback!











*anneq *is asking about the merits of using calf manna to help her rabbits' coats. Breeders, please weigh in on this product and whether or not you use it.












THESE BLOGS HAVE NEW NEWS!

My name is Piffy, but they all call me The Cutest Bunny in the Universe!--*angelh* is worried about Piffy. She has posted in the infirmary as well. Go see this beautiful baby bunny in her blog.

From Whiskers to Tails--Kirby and Mitsuki....the plot thickens!

King Kirby's Rabbit Nation--is there another bun in Helen's future? Will she have to stay home to slave to her bunnies? Go find out what she's thinking, here!!!

The Arctic Hare Chronicles--Shiloh is still name hunting and she also got some great deals from Busy Bunny!!!

THESE BLOGS HAVE NEW PHOTOS!

The Adventures of Fluffy and Monsters--Rebecca has added all kinds of fluffy lumps of baby bunny goodness in her latest post!!!

Riley and Pancake--Riley is an extremely inquisitive rabbit! Go see all the curious photos of this gorgeous bun!

The Degerfield Bunnies--Becca posted some awesome Ruby and Milo photos Friday! Go look at this handsome couple!

Luvmyzoocrew's Furries--Video, Photos, Updates and More!!! Fran's blog has it ALL!!! Go visit now and check it out!

The Bunhalla Buns 2009--Chelle has started her blog for Barnaby, Ziggy and BerryMelon!!! Go look at photos and read about this awesome trio of buns!






A week can NOT go by without a kitten cuteness update by Kat! Thank you for all the kitten photos, Mrs. PBJ!!!




ALERT to cat owners! Ali (*JadeIcing*) has posted some cat food recalls! Go look and see if the brand you use is listed!




*JennJenn* is getting a baby hedgehog and is wondering if anyone here has experience with them. Please go see the cute photo of this little guy!







BUNNY HUMOR BREAK...




The author's website: http://blog.comicspace.com/?p=1167

As a side note, I'd be more than willing to draw a comic to start including in my RO Today News as my "extra"...anyone who wants to write the 3-4 panels of humor and send me the idea for the art, please PM me! I'm more of an artist than an idea gal.  Think of something funny your rabbit(s) has done and condense it into three or four frames. It doesn't even have to have words if you just want to send me an idea of what to draw in each frame.  I'll even use your buns as models if you have photos posted and can tell me which ones they are!

Happy News Day, Everyone!!!



[/align]


----------



## Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears (May 23, 2009)

Great Job as usual Minda! Did you draw the big photo of the bunny?


----------



## Becca (May 23, 2009)

Great job!!
I'll have to start thinking about a little bunny cartoon something funny my buns have done! Awesome idea!

Woooo


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 23, 2009)

*Luvr of Wabbits and Polar Bears wrote: *


> Great Job as usual Minda! Did you draw the big photo of the bunny?


No, I didn't. I always WANT to do drawings for the news, but by the time I finish writing it, it's almost midnight here, so I just find pictures instead.  Maybe during the summer I'll have time to do that, since I'll be able to work on the news throughout the day instead of after work.


----------



## maherwoman (May 23, 2009)

Awesome job!! Nicely done! I love the way you did this RO Today.


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 23, 2009)

Thank you, Becca! Thank you, Rosie!


----------



## kirbyultra (May 23, 2009)

Loved the news! Rabbit comics are such a great idea. I bet there are tons of members with hilarious bun moments!


----------



## tonyshuman (May 23, 2009)

Wow! Lots of pics, and you guys are too nice to me!


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 23, 2009)

Edited to add YOFI'S BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## irishlops (May 24, 2009)

oh, im going to start drawing after my exams are over


----------

